

Show HN: I open sourced my eBook on upgrading to Rails 3 - jeremymcanally
https://github.com/jm/rails_upgrade_guide

======
mattgreenrocks
Several months ago, I bought this and used it with great success to navigate
the upgrade as a newbie to Rails in general.

Thanks again!

------
jeremymcanally
Would love to hear any suggestions for how to improve it. Of course, pull
requests accepted also. ;)

~~~
sidcool
Thanks for a wonderful gesture. We are more than glad and would definitely
provide feedback.

